# Second Pilot 1/350 Enterprise



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I loved the pilot versions of the Enterprise. Originally, I was going to create Pike's version but decided upon the Where no man has gone before version.

Why?
The second pilot version of the Enterprise has almost as much screen time as the production version!

The model is being built lit, ETC based on how it appeared in the original SPFX...NOT that "remastered" nonsense. Using behind the scenes HD pictures as well as clips from The Roddenberry Vault, I started my build.

I cut out the "windshield" of the bridge and inserted a heat formed cut to size piece of frosted plastic. (I believe the miniatures was an clear acrylic sphere painted and the window masked off). I also filled in/added/removed windows per the second pilot. I still need to add four windows seen at the top of the neck right below the lower saucer.

As anyone who knows my work, I hate overly lit models so I took the time to create the subtle SCALE effect seen on the actual miniature.
I also made sure the bow and two lower saucer marking lights blinked in unison ,again, per the 11' model. Video to follow...

I am still tweaking the lighting as I continue to kick the tires to remove seam lines and such...








Next up, more lighting adjustments and decals.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

FWIW, pretty sure the bridge dome was an actual hollow dome. I think evidence from the rescue of the 11 foot filming miniature confirms that the dome seen as the 'production' version was cut down from the second pilot (the cut line being the top of the 'window') which in turn was altered for lighting from the first pilot. 

Not that it matters in the end as your model is, of course, beautiful.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there were similar lighted panels on the sides of the bridge dome as well.

I should check that...

(checking trekcore.com)

Yup, confirmed, via the transferring scene in "Mirror, Mirror"...

http://tos.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/2x04/TOS_2x10_MirrorMirror0021-Trekpulse.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Robert April said:


> I'm pretty sure there were similar lighted panels on the sides of the bridge dome as well.
> 
> I should check that...
> 
> ...


Good catch! But I wonder if that was painted on (like the port aft square on the top of the saucer) and not a cut-in lit area. It looks different from all the other lit spots. 

Not trying to stir trouble, just curious. The second pilot version doesn't get much attention. It's a troubled miniature as they tried to add the stuff Roddenberry wanted with little time and less money. The production version, even with the awkward adaptations necessary, is more...refined. And of course that's all that remains to examine, from a historical/archeological point of view.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It's starting to look like it supposed to now...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Getting there...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Good catch! But I wonder if that was painted on (like the port aft square on the top of the saucer) and not a cut-in lit area. It looks different from all the other lit spots.
> 
> Not trying to stir trouble, just curious. The second pilot version doesn't get much attention. It's a troubled miniature as they tried to add the stuff Roddenberry wanted with little time and less money. The production version, even with the awkward adaptations necessary, is more...refined. And of course that's all that remains to examine, from a historical/archeological point of view.


They are painted on.

The second pilot version actually gets almost as much screen time as the production version! It's used throughout the three year run in the series alongside the production version!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A brief tabletop/boring/no talent required/shaky/run of the mill video of the model COMPLETE with background clutter! A better SPFX Video to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A clip from upcoming SPFX Video I did.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

AMAZING!!! Great work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another recreation...


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Lovely!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/350 (33") Polar Lights Second Pilot Enterprise build. Since I have already posted the boring, tabletop,no talent required, run of the mill pictures of the build, Now I'm posting the model...doing it's thing. In Space.

SPFX Video to come.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice looking work done. I agree it seems most builders over look the 2nd pilot version of the ship it does get a lot of screen time indeed. Care to share what your shade of gray for the ship was? It works well the ship. Side note don't you think polar lights could have done much better job on that leading edge of the saucer. That's what iam working on at the moment it is a pain trying to make it completely disappear.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

tracy.net said:


> Nice looking work done. I agree it seems most builders over look the 2nd pilot version of the ship it does get a lot of screen time indeed. Care to share what your shade of gray for the ship was? It works well the ship. Side note don't you think polar lights could have done much better job on that leading edge of the saucer. That's what iam working on at the moment it is a pain trying to make it completely disappear.



Thanks.

Gary Kerr has graciously given us the correct formulas for the colors of ALL TOS Versions of the Enterprise.The Man actually worked on the 11' filming model. 




Check CULTTVMAN'S site for Gary's paint colors And mix formulas.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So...

I won't bore you guys with a how to video and bloviate and pontificate to hear myself talk...HOWEVER, I can share a video of my build "Doing it's thing" and let the model speak for itself!
A brief clip showing what can be done with a Model with scale lighting.

Disclaimer...As usual the tabletop/shaky cell phone video with lots of background clutter lot may want to skip the video!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another brief video of a classic shot featuring the second pilot configuration...


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

I think the camera needs to be closer to recreate that shot...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A recreation of classic stock shot of the Enterprise orbiting a planet.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This is probably my least favorite version of the 1701 and I agree with Steve H about the ship not getting as much favorable attention despite its screen time. That being said, you've made a beautiful ship and it makes me appreciate that version of the ship much more. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> This is probably my least favorite version of the 1701 and I agree with Steve H about the ship not getting as much favorable attention despite its screen time. That being said, you've made a beautiful ship and it makes me appreciate that version of the ship much more. Great work :thumbsup:


Many,many thanks indeed sir! The design has grown on me also! My all time favorite being the production version! I actually like the larger bridge dome and un lit engine caps!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Captain Robert April said:


> I think the camera needs to be closer to recreate that shot...


... he should've used a bigger model.

Or a smaller scale.

>


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ... he should've used a bigger model.
> 
> Or a smaller scale.
> 
> >


Is this sastisfactory?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think the first one was just fine, but I do like the slower speed moving across the screen and just the star back ground without the planet. 

Did you acatually move closer, just zoom in or crop down the fly by footage? :lurk5:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> ... he should've used a bigger model.
> 
> Or a smaller scale.
> 
> >





Milton Fox Racing said:


> I think the first one was just fine, but I do like the slower speed moving across the screen and just the star back ground without the planet.
> 
> Did you acatually move closer, just zoom in or crop down the fly by footage? :lurk5:


All of the above!:wink2:


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Better.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So I made this rough cut of a recreation of the opening shot from “ THE CAGE”. 
The model is the 1/350 Polar Lights(Round 2) Enterprise in the second Pilot configuration. 
I wanted to see if I could replicate the famous shot with my homemade poormans dolly and Camera set up. 
I thought this might be if some interest.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! :thumbsup: I always liked that particular footage of the 1701. You've shown it works well with the lighted Mk.VIII version as well. Now, of course, we need the Mk.IX production version given the same treatment.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup: I always liked that particular footage of the 1701. You've show it works well with the lighted Mk.VIII version as well. Now, of course, we need the Mk.IX production version given the same treatment.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A bit of Hollywood Magic!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Where no man has gone before...hitting the barrier...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark,

What do you think of the barely visible flashing lights behind the Bussard domes in the remastered "WNMHGB?"

Also: Did you notice that the CGI folks retconned the large, lighted rectangular overhead windows into the saucer of the Enterprise in the remastered "The Menagerie?"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Mark,
> 
> What do you think of the barely visible flashing lights behind the Bussard domes in the remastered "WNMHGB?"
> 
> Also: Did you notice that the CGI folks retconned the large, lighted rectangular overhead windows into the saucer of the Enterprise in the remastered "The Menagerie?"


You asked the wrong guy...
However since you did...I personally detest the remastered effects. Richard Datin, Matt Jefferies, Roddenberry are all gone. To me, it's a clumsy and feeble attempt by the "new" guard to put their inferior fingerprint on the Original Star Trek.

The new effects are very cartoony and weak...plating on the Enterprise, wrong hull coloring etc...The condescending arrogance to change things.

I bet your sorry you asked!:wink2:


Having said all that however, if anyone does enjoy the new stuff, more power to ya!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Not sorry I asked at all. I appreciate your candor and your eye for detail. I figured you were probably a traditionalist on this matter--which I respect very much.

I agree with you about the cartoonish effect and the plating, etc. 

I do like the new "guest ships" included in the remastered effects--which no doubt they would have done something better in the original if able to afford the time and money--but I also like the animated series for what it is. I can't quite accept the remastered as the real thing. And I'm not sure why they had to "improve" the Tholian ships.

Nothing is quite as realistic as the original model work--or that of Greg Jein decades later though he made some not so authentic choices in the construction of his model.





Captain Han Solo said:


> You asked the wrong guy...
> However since you did...I personally detest the remastered effects. Richard Datin, Matt Jefferies, Roddenberry are all gone. To me, it's a clumsy and feeble attempt by the "new" guard to put their inferior fingerprint on the Original Star Trek.
> 
> The new effects are very cartoony and weak...plating on the Enterprise, wrong hull coloring etc...The condescending arrogance to change things.
> ...


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

I think that's a reflection on the Bussard dome, not internal lighting...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Robert April said:


> I think that's a reflection on the Bussard dome, not internal lighting...


Yeah, on "The Cage" version, you're exactly right. In the remastered "WNMHGB," however, there is a faint (flashing) lighting effect with no fan behind the domes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So very honored and humbled...The model featured in this thread is now on permanent display at the Star Trek Original Series Set Tour.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Robert April said:


> I think that's a reflection on the Bussard dome, not internal lighting...


On subsequent study of the remastered effects, I think I was mistaken and that you're right on the matter. The faint lighting looks more like reflections than anything coming from inside the domes.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, on "The Cage" version, you're exactly right. In the remastered "WNMHGB," however, there is a faint (flashing) lighting effect with no fan behind the domes.


With the CGI stuff, anything goes, but in the original effects, the model still had wodden domes until after the pilots and Roddenberry decided he wanted a lighting effect in the engines.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Robert April said:


> With the CGI stuff, anything goes, but in the original effects, the model still had wodden domes until after the pilots and Roddenberry decided he wanted a lighting effect in the engines.


Yep. I'm surprised they didn't revise it. I wouldn't blame modelers for wanting to put a little light in the domes for effect on the pilot versions though I think rotating fans are only in the Mk.IX as shown in the original series' special effects shots so shouldn't be used for the pilot ships. The lighting effect in the domes for the remastered series is really bad, IMHO.

I'm generally against the revisionism of the ship as shown in the remastered series except as yet another variant of the original. I don't think there was a need to change up anything. The worst offense was adding the lighted panels on top of the saucer for the remastered, "The Menagerie."


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Captain Robert April said:


> Better.


Glad I could make you happy.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on having your excellent model included in the set tour. 
Nice to see your work getting the recognition it deserves.


----------

